# DIY Caves



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, my kid has some left over Sculpey Original, Sculpey 3, and Fimo Classic from a school project. I know its safe to use Sculpey Original to make caves for the aquarium, but what about Sculpey 3 and Fimo Classic? Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

hi Christine hope you are enjoying your anubias/driftwood.

here is a link for the Fimo Classic MSDS:

http://www.sculpt.com/technotes/MSDS/MSDS_Fimo_Classic.pdf[/URL]

the Sculpey product is Canadian and I cant find much info


----------

